
The price of a .com domain is set to rise, and some sellers aren't happy - zucker42
https://www.engadget.com/2020/02/11/icann-verisign-com-price-changes
======
cs101
When will we move away from this archaic domain name system? Do we really need
a single governing body to manage domain names for us in this age? Can't we
have a free and distributed DNS maintained by volunteers?

~~~
edoceo
Like OpenNIC?

